# life during the War of the Roses



## lwhitehead (Sep 9, 2017)

hi folks I need know about the Life during the War of the Roses, 


What type of plays did they have?, 


What did they eat and drink?,


What did they wear and do for fun?,


LW


----------



## lwhitehead (Sep 9, 2017)

I also need to know what type of Music and Songs they listen too as well?,


LW


----------



## escorial (Sep 9, 2017)

First to the tin I got as many coffee creams before being discovered


----------



## Jay Greenstein (Sep 10, 2017)

Seriously? You're not willing to do your own research into life in England in 1400, and expect others to do it for you—and condense it down to a post length? You have the Internet and the library, crammed full of the information you seek. Use your resources and do your own research.

If you're just seeking information for the sake of interest, that's definitely the place to go. If your goal is to create your own stories your _first_ task is to learn how to write fiction. Before you can place a character into a setting, be it historical, modern, or fantasy/sci-fi  you _first_ need to know how to do that realistically. You need to know what a scene is before you can write one. You need to know how to begin a story, how to end the beginning, and begin the ending. You need to know the tricks of characterization and of managing scene-goals. Without that, even a perfect knowledge of how people lived acquired via time-machine is useless.


----------



## sas (Sep 10, 2017)

Well, let me see if I remember this correctly. Hmmm. It seems:

In 1981 velour was hot & velvet even hotter. Heck, women could wear stirrup or parachute pants, too. The guys wore anything and everything Nike. They drank copious amounts of wine, the expensive kind. On the way to see the play Amadeus, Betty Davis Eyes & Endless Love filled the car. Afterward, for fun, they settled upon swinging from a chandelier.  

That about covers what you needed to know.
Best. sas

.


----------



## Non Serviam (Sep 11, 2017)

lwhitehead said:


> hi folks I need know about the Life during the War of the Roses



The book you need is Ian Mortimer's _The Time Traveller's Guide to Mediaeval England_, ISBN 978-1-845-95099-6.  The Kindle Edition costs £3.49 for instant download.

It's a splendid resource for the writer.  Really, really good stuff.  Tells you the things you don't know you don't know.


----------



## ppsage (Sep 13, 2017)

Well, you could start with nobody called it the War of the Roses until a long time after it was over.


----------



## moderan (Sep 14, 2017)

lwhitehead said:


> hi folks I need know about Life
> LW




Eyeroll

So you don't plan to do your own legwork OR writing? 

Extremely hard to take seriously.

Here. I googled.


----------



## sas (Sep 14, 2017)

moderan said:


> Eyeroll
> 
> So you don't plan to do your own legwork OR writing?
> 
> ...




Hope you googled the book/movie.  Both excellent btw.  Smiles. Glad you "got" my answer, or seemed to. I know old stuff, but not the real old stuff.  sas

.


----------

